# New Year in Midan Tahrir



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Midan Tahrir was packed with people seeing in the new year .. no fireworks in respect of the people who have died this past year in the name of the revolution, let us hope they have not died in vain.


Happy New Year Egypt..
I hope this country finds democracy and all it believes it is and not one more person has to die in the transition. 
No child to go to bed with his belly grumbling.
No child will be working when he should be in school
Each and every man will be paid a fair wage for his labours.

Peace and happiness Egypt


----------

